# Mail() sendet nicht



## EddieG (20. September 2010)

Hi,
ich verzweifel langsam an der Mail () Funktion. Der Aufbau des Codes schaut so aus:

```
mail($empfaenger,$betreff,$nachricht,"X-Priority: normal\r\nFROM: ".$absender);
```
leider kommt die Mail nie an. 
Das lustige ist heute Mittag ging es noch ohne Probleme . Klar habe ich am Code weiter gearbeitet und die Nachricht auch etwas verlängert, aber wenn ich die Funktion mit einfachsten Einträgen füttere passiert auch nicht.
jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2010)

Hast du am 4. Parameter etwas geändert seither?

Falls ja...


			
				php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Hinweis:*
> Wenn E-Mails nicht ankommen, versuchen Sie bitte, nur das LF-Zeichen (\n) zu verwenden. Einige UNIX-MTAs (mail transfer agents) ersetzen leider LF durch CRLF (\r\n) automatisch (wodurch das CR-Zeichen verdoppelt wird, wenn CRLF verwendet wird). Dies sollte aber nur in Ausnahmefällen geschehen, da es gegen » RFC 2822 verstößt.


----------



## EddieG (20. September 2010)

nein habe ich nicht
aber es mal nur mit \n versucht auch keine Veränderung


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2010)

Was hast du dann geändert?


----------



## EddieG (20. September 2010)

wie gesagt ich hatte die Nachricht erweitert
aber selbst wenn ich feste werte eintrage wie die hier als bsp.

```
mail("test@rey0ne.net","test","test","X-Priority: normal\nFROM: noReplay@rey0ne.net");
```
Kommt auch nichts an ich verstehe nicht woran so etwas liegen kann wenn es eben am Mittag noch ging 
Am Server selbst habe ich auch keine Einstellung verändert.


----------



## EddieG (21. September 2010)

Also ich habe nochmal bisschen Rum gespielt und bei dem Code gelandet allerdings kommen die Mails nicht bei web.de an jemand ne Idee warum?

```
..
$nachricht = htmlspecialchars($_POST["message"]);
$absender = "noreply@Rey0ne.net";		
$headers .= 'From:' . $absender . "\n\r";
$headers .= 'X-Mailer: PHP/' . phpversion() . "\n\r"; 
$headers .= 'X-Sender-IP: ' . $REMOTE_ADDR . "\n\r"; 
$headers .= "Content-type: text/html\n\r";


$empfaengerString = $empfaenger;


mail($empfaengerString, $subject, $nachricht, $headers);
```

jetzt muss nur noch web de auch sagen die mails werden nicht direkt gelöscht 
Zumindest gehe ich davon aus das die direkt gelöscht werden.

also ich habe noch eine der gelöschten Email in meinem web.de postfach geunden der Header schaut so aus

```
Received: from [85.214.74.141] (helo=h1607030)
by mx45.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #24)
id 1OxfGe-0006fz-00
for xxxxx@web.de; Mon, 20 Sep 2010 14:14:44 +0200
Received: (qmail 25992 invoked by uid 30); 20 Sep 2010 14:14:42 +0200
Date: 20 Sep 2010 14:14:42 +0200
Message-ID: <20100920121442.25988.qmail@h1607030>
To: xxxxx@web.de
Subject: test
X-Priority: normal
FROM: noReply@rey0ne.net
```
kann jmd damit was anfangen um Hilfestellung geben zu können?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. September 2010)

Hallo,

du hast "\n\r" stehen, es sollte aber "\r\n" heißen, oder (erfahrungsgemäß) noch besser nur "\n".

Gruß
BK


----------



## EddieG (21. September 2010)

ich habe diese Varianten versucht
\n
\r
\r\n
\n\r
ich habe es auch mal ohne den 4. Parameter abgeschickt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. September 2010)

Hi,

dann würde ich sagen, es liegt an der Konfiguration des Mailservers. Ein Blick in das Logbuch /var/log/mail.log wäre sehr interessant und hilfreich.

Gruß
BK


----------



## EddieG (22. September 2010)

mail.log gibt es nicht nur mail.(err,info und warn)
hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus mail.err


> Sep 15 18:31:49 XXXXXX qmail-local-handlers[31993]: mailbox: /var/qmail/mailnames/rey0ne.net
> Sep 16 01:36:02 XXXXXX pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[82.128.70.29]


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. September 2010)

Du hast da die Header gepostet von der Mail, die du gefunden hast.
Ist das wirklich alles?
Da fehlt der Return-Path, den sollte der Mailserver eigentlich von sich aus mitsenden, wenn du es nicht tust.


----------



## EddieG (23. September 2010)

der komplette header


> Received: from [85.214.74.141] (helo=h1607030)
> by mx45.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.110 #24)
> id 1OxfGe-0006fz-00
> for xxx@web.de; Mon, 20 Sep 2010 14:14:44 +0200
> ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. September 2010)

Wo hast du die Mail denn gefunden(in welchem Ordner )


----------



## EddieG (23. September 2010)

Ich hab die gelöscht gehabt aber als diese ankam, war sie im Unbekannt Ordner


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. September 2010)

In den Ordner "Unbekannt" werden bei web.de Mail einsortiert, bei denen ein geringer Spam-Verdacht besteht.


----------



## EddieG (23. September 2010)

JA da landen auch die von tutorials.de 
und dadurch das der spam verdacht gering ist sollten die anderen doch eigentlich auch ankommen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. September 2010)

Mache doch mal dieses Spam-Dingens bei web.de vorübergehend aus, und schaue, ob sie dann ankommen.


----------

